# I need to know if this Fu Rin Ka Zan gyuto is a good quality, reliable knife?



## Grae95 (May 11, 2012)

So just wondering if anyone els has bought this knife? How you like it, if it is reliable and won't break? Anyone I'm dieing to find out! :dazed:
I'm getting it from japanesechefknives.com. This isthe knife.( scroll down to the gyuto) 
http://www.japanesechefsknife.com/FurinkazanW1Series.html


----------



## Eamon Burke (May 11, 2012)

:ntmy:
Welcome to KKF!

I do not own that particular knife, but I am wondering what you mean by "reliable and won't break?" You mean, like snap in half? Get dull? Run off with an Ex-girlfriend without paying the rent?


----------



## Grae95 (May 11, 2012)

BurkeCutlery said:


> :ntmy:
> Welcome to KKF!
> 
> I do not own that particular knife, but I am wondering what you mean by "reliable and won't break?" You mean, like snap in half? Get dull? Run off with an Ex-girlfriend without paying the rent?



xD! I'd have to kill her! No but I mean, is it full tang and the tang won't come out of the handle, or if it stays sharp, how sharp and for how long? Stuff like that.  And thank you for the welcome!^^


----------



## G-rat (May 11, 2012)

I don't own one but because I have been interested in these knives too I have been keeping watch on this link:

http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/5485-Fu-Rin-Ka-Zan-of-JCK

might help you out a bit.


----------



## Eamon Burke (May 11, 2012)

Grae95 said:


> xD! I'd have to kill her! No but I mean, is it full tang and the tang won't come out of the handle, or if it stays sharp, how sharp and for how long? Stuff like that.  And thank you for the welcome!^^



I see. I made a video that might clear some things up for you.

That said, I don't know how these in particular were heat treated, that's why few around here are willing to speak on their quality, and why so many have held off on buying one--a lack of respected testimonials. But unless you have experience with higher end cutlery, I doubt it will disappoint you. Unless you are used to Japanese cutlery, you may also find it more reactive and brittle than you are used to.


----------



## kalaeb (May 11, 2012)

Grae95 said:


> xD! I'd have to kill her! No but I mean, is it full tang and the tang won't come out of the handle, or if it stays sharp, how sharp and for how long? Stuff like that.  And thank you for the welcome!^^



It is a stick tang knife, the handle won't come off. It is a white steel, which gets very sharp, but will not stay sharp forever, if you are new to Japanese cutlery you will need to get some whet stones to work with to keep it in optimal performance. The white steel is clad with stainless, so corrosion issues will not be as much of a problem as they would with a full carbon knife, but you do need to exercise more care diligence than you would a Chicago Cutlery...

The knives are not consistant, some reports have excellent fit and finish, others not so much. There are now two options to purchase a thick and a thin. I bought mine when it was only the thin version and it cut well, but was "chippy", and needed to reduce the bevel angle and added a micro bevel to correct the issue. Reports that I have heard suggest the thicker versions do not cut well at all.

The knife that I had was severly lacking in the fit and finish department, including sharp spine, choil and some delamination issues. I was able to correct all the issues, in a night with some wet/dry sand paper, but is something you should be aware of.

In short, the knife takes some work to get it primed, if you don't want to put forth the work in a mid $200.00, I would not buy it.


----------



## Flee (May 11, 2012)

I have owned the thin 240mm gyuto in this range for just over a month.
Apart from the need to round the spine and choil and sharpen up how I wanted it I haven;'t had any problems with the fit and finish of this knife.
It gets screaming sharp very easily but isn't the best knife I have for the edge lasting. Not too much of a problem for me as I am only a home cook and enjoy sharpening.


----------



## Grae95 (May 11, 2012)

kalaeb said:


> It is a stick tang knife, the handle won't come off. It is a white steel, which gets very sharp, but will not stay sharp forever, if you are new to Japanese cutlery you will need to get some whet stones to work with to keep it in optimal performance. The white steel is clad with stainless, so corrosion issues will not be as much of a problem as they would with a full carbon knife, but you do need to exercise more care diligence than you would a Chicago Cutlery...
> 
> The knives are not consistant, some reports have excellent fit and finish, others not so much. There are now two options to purchase a thick and a thin. I bought mine when it was only the thin version and it cut well, but was "chippy", and needed to reduce the bevel angle and added a micro bevel to correct the issue. Reports that I have heard suggest the thicker versions do not cut well at all.
> 
> ...



Any knives you would recommend that are similar?


----------



## mhlee (May 11, 2012)

Grae95 said:


> Any knives you would recommend that are similar?



I'll start with some of the usual questions.

Are you a chef or home cook?
Do you know how to sharpen?
Have you taken care of a carbon steel blade before?
Western of Japanese handled knife?


----------



## Grae95 (May 11, 2012)

mhlee said:


> I'll start with some of the usual questions.
> 
> Are you a chef or home cook?
> Do you know how to sharpen?
> ...



I work in a professional kitchen
I know how to sharpen with steels
Yes
Japanese


----------



## VoodooMajik (May 12, 2012)

Grae95 said:


> I know how to sharpen with steels



I'm likely one of the less experienced and OCD people here. But steels do not sharpen. It's worth spending the money on stones. I still need a couple more stones but even basic ones will make a big difference.


----------



## slowtyper (May 12, 2012)

Ya give away the steel


----------



## VoodooMajik (May 13, 2012)

slowtyper said:


> Ya give away the steel



+1 Ceramic is where its at for helping extend the life of an edge between sharpenings.


----------



## Flee (May 13, 2012)

I found the best thing for extending the life of the edge on this knife was my diamond loaded felt strop.


----------

